# Seafarers Tax Petition



## jonnie

Hi, if any of you have a spare minute, could you please sign the petition here

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/OffshoreSEDs/

Its a petition against the governments change in classification of some offshore vessels so that the crews cannot claim their tax back.

Many thanks!


----------



## Gulpers

*With pleasure*

We have happily signed petitions in the past for Gurkhas (deserving cause) and HM Coastguard (personal interest) so let's pull the stops out and support our own seafarers.
Petition signed with pleasure! (Applause)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

I have signed and expressed my disgust at the shabby way our seafarers are being treated once again.

Regards Robert


----------



## sparkie2182

all done.............


----------



## duncan innes

signed up .


----------



## forthbridge

Just signed


----------



## Keltic Star

Done with pleasure


----------



## jonnie

Thanks all, I hope they listen to us

Jonnie


----------



## chadburn

Signed On.


----------



## orkneyman

Signed today as well


----------



## Huytonbrian

Signed with pleasure.


----------



## ddraigmor

Signed.

Jonty


----------



## lochluichart

Done, with pleasure.


----------



## sooty

All done.Best of Luck.


----------



## joebuckham

signed


----------



## Conrad

Done,

Hope it helps

Best Regards
Conrad Whitson


----------



## John Crossland

Signed with pleasure (Thumb) 

C'mon you guys, there's only 251 people signed so far !!! (MAD)


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Done and Dusted.


----------



## G0SLP

Done (Thumb)


----------



## zealandic

signed.. with utmost pleasure


----------



## Ted Else

Done!


----------



## timo

signed.


----------



## Albert Bishop

Its done, Hope it does some good


----------



## mike N

Done it.


----------



## Paul Barford

Done!
If we can't stop this now,it will only be a matter of time before it effects all of us still sailing.Without the seafarers deduction I would have been ashore long ago!


----------



## forthbridge

Government reply to petition is here

http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page18244


----------



## Ray Mac

done(Thumb)


----------



## ChasD

*SED's Government Response*

For those interested who haven't already received a copy, the Government response is here.

http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page18244

(Sorry, duplicated Forthbridge !)


----------



## barrinoz

Good idea, you guys. In a time of global economic crisis try to ensure that you and your families retain the benefits of the health, education, welfare, trade, law and order, defence and infrastructure of the realm while abdicating your responsibility to pay for it. Onya!


----------



## john fraser

We.ve just been informed that all "Non American"personel employed on American owned vessels must pay American Tax,even though the employer is not American


----------



## Malky Glaister

*Seafarers tax*

Petition is closed now, I missed it but I would have signed
Malky Glaister


----------



## jonnie

now the government just needs to decide when a ship 'is not mobile'.

barrinoz, its not a new idea. the UK wouldnt have many seafarers if we had to pay tax. not a good position for a country which relies on the sea trade to be in. 

a pity that the SED couldnt be extended to the british seafarers working on coastal vessels in the uk


----------

